# Regional, national, state... IDK some kind of playoffs.



## runnah (Nov 16, 2015)

Decided to forgo the speed and focus of the 7d mkII in favor of the 5d mkIII.




6N5A4408 by runnah555, on Flickr




K52A0076 by runnah555, on Flickr




K52A0080 by runnah555, on Flickr




K52A0105 by runnah555, on Flickr




K52A0171 by runnah555, on Flickr




K52A0252 by runnah555, on Flickr




K52A0289 by runnah555, on Flickr




K52A0319 by runnah555, on Flickr




K52A0339 by runnah555, on Flickr

They won.




K52A0559 by runnah555, on Flickr




MCIgroup by runnah555, on Flickr


----------



## ronlane (Nov 16, 2015)

Nice @runnah. So you broke down and got the 300mm f/2.8 or did you already have it? I need that glass now.


----------



## runnah (Nov 16, 2015)

ronlane said:


> Nice @runnah. So you broke down and got the 300mm f/2.8 or did you already have it? I need that glass now.



Thanks.

Found a screaming deal on a non-IS mkI, only $1700 which was around $500-600 cheaper than I found online.


----------



## ronlane (Nov 16, 2015)

AWESOME. That's the kind of deal I'll be looking for when I get the $ together.


----------



## runnah (Nov 16, 2015)

ronlane said:


> AWESOME. That's the kind of deal I'll be looking for when I get the $ together.



Found it at a local camera shop.


----------



## MSnowy (Nov 16, 2015)

Nice set!


----------



## imagemaker46 (Nov 16, 2015)

Great bunch of images.


----------



## runnah (Nov 16, 2015)

imagemaker46 said:


> Great bunch of images.



Thanks!

Hey how much better is the noise performance with the 1dx compared to the 5d, thinking of renting one for the state championship.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Nov 17, 2015)

Dx is great on the noise front, I have been using it at 5000iso, but the images go kinda mushy when it gets to that point. On some images I add a bit of noise to the image and it ends up looking a little sharper. At 3200iso there is hardly any noise, and what it there, very much acceptable. The one thing you would really notice is the FPS, it's fast.


----------



## runnah (Nov 17, 2015)

imagemaker46 said:


> Dx is great on the noise front, I have been using it at 5000iso, but the images go kinda mushy when it gets to that point. On some images I add a bit of noise to the image and it ends up looking a little sharper. At 3200iso there is hardly any noise, and what it there, very much acceptable. The one thing you would really notice is the FPS, it's fast.



Thanks I'll give it a try. I found that the trade off in speed for quality was good but boy I missed the high fps of the 7d.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Nov 17, 2015)

runnah said:


> imagemaker46 said:
> 
> 
> > Dx is great on the noise front, I have been using it at 5000iso, but the images go kinda mushy when it gets to that point. On some images I add a bit of noise to the image and it ends up looking a little sharper. At 3200iso there is hardly any noise, and what it there, very much acceptable. The one thing you would really notice is the FPS, it's fast.
> ...



You'll enjoy the 12fps Dx, although it is rare that I use it for football, especially at night. I have a CFL playoff game this Sunday afternoon, looking forward to shooting in the light, although they are calling for for light snow, which is better than rain any day.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 17, 2015)

Nice set! The close up of #24 is a good one, so is the next play/photo. I'd keep an eye on the framing; some have edges of people and would be cleaner without that. One horizontal shot has feet chopped off and more than enough space above the heads, maybe you're tall enough that you need to frame a little lower sometimes.


----------



## BillM (Nov 20, 2015)

Once you go 300 f/2.8 you don't go back. 

Nice set, really like #5


----------

